# Lake Geneva Wisconsin



## ava (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got an exchange to the Orange Tree resort in Lake Geneva. My husband is from Milwaukee and he wanted to return for a visit. I am hoping there is enough to do there for entire week. Also is the resort nice? I know it is Gold Crown. What kind of things are there to do in the area?


----------



## brucecz (Oct 11, 2007)

For what time of the year?  

If you post some of the things you both like to do that would help you get some replies.

We live about 30 to 35 miles east of Lake G.

Bruce


----------



## ava (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the week reserved the last week of September 2008. I am now thinking of cancelling the reservation and going to the Wisconsin Dells instead. My daughter decided she wanted to come along with her 3 little girls. My husband thinks there is more to do in the Dells with kids than in Lake Geneva. What do you think?


----------



## Jimster (Oct 12, 2007)

*The Dells*

"Spend a weekend- spend a fortune."  That should be the slogan of the Dells.  Since I live only 25 miles from Lake Geneva, I can tell  you it would be much more laid back and yes, much less to do.  By September, both areas begin to wind down.  It depends what you like to do.  Neither area has all that many permanent residents.  I suspect the Dells population is less than 5,000 people.  So in the winter things close and it settles down to a more small town atmosphere.  There are hotels with in door water parks and there are still things like minature golf, but it definitely slows down as the season ends.  During September both sites are still active but definitely not as much as during the summer.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you are correct IMO as the Dells has a lot more than LG.  That is why we own at Christmas Mountian but of course that is just my opinion as we do have a vested interest in the Dells.

September in the Dells IMO is a nice time of the year

If you do a search on google you will find out that the Dells IMO has a lot more things for the whole family do than right in LG.

But within about 50 miles there is a lot to do in the LG area.

We are going up to the Dells this weekend and returning home this Sunday night.


Bruce


----------



## romark (Oct 12, 2007)

There is an indoor waterpark at Grand Geneva.  It's not part of the timeshare, and so incurs an extra cost.  But you can use it.

Bob


----------



## ava (Oct 12, 2007)

I think what we will do is change our time to go to June and go to the Dells instead. I have been to the Dells and I know it is very touristy but kids love that kind of thing. I think I will probably have to rent instead of getting an exchange. Is it hard to get an exchange there during school vacation?


----------



## brucecz (Oct 12, 2007)

These web sites listed below may answer many questions for you are the resort web site at  http://www.christmasmountainvillage.com  area activities at http://www.wisdells.com  and 2 for 1  discount coupons available through http://www.dellscoupons.com  Resorts rental prices at http://www.bluegreenrentals.com. 

I will send you a private email.

Bruce


----------



## Diane (Oct 13, 2007)

We recently spent five nights at Orange Tree at Lake Geneva and have spent time at the Dells.  As noted, the Dells is much more touristy.  If you like to hike (lovely 25 mile or so foot path around Lake Geneva) or sail (easy to fire someone to take you out if you prefer, and there are boat rides, like the Mail Boat that runs in the summer) you will enjoy Lake Geneva.  And, it is about a 50 minute drive to Milwaukee. In our opinion Orange Tree is nicer than any of the timeshares we saw at the Dells. but there are several nice ones there.

Diane


----------



## Leturno (Nov 3, 2007)

*We make our own fun, and what happened to Milwaukee?*

We make our own fun so we enjoyed Marcus Vacation Club (now Orange Lake .... where did Orange Tree come from?) and we also like the Dells. I thought you said you wanted to go to Milwaukee? If so Lake Geneva is much nearer. 

Lake Geneva was the town rich Chicago people would summer at to escape the hot humid summers in swampy old Chicago. The Marcus Vacation Club/Orange Lake TS units are part of the Resort complex on the former Playboy resort. It is now an upscale family destination. Golfing, skiing, spa, and yes a very nice indoor water park.

Wisconsin Dells is the tourist trap you remember and more. We all love them. There are now three TS resorts of mention for Wisconsin Dells:
Christmas Mountain -- New indoor pool, golf, ski .. check out the rentals on TUG!
The Tamarack/Mirror Lake/Fairfield/Wyndam @ Wisconsin Dells resort -- Nice quiet resort.
The new Wyndam Inn @ Glacier Canyon located with the Wilderness Resort -- Waterparks, waterparks... waterparks.. golf and more.

I'm sure were ever you go with the kids you will make your own fun, so enjoy those kids!

Scott


----------

